# Diffrence between taking puppies home at 7 or 8 weeks?



## Fransheska

Any differences as far as behavior, health, etc...?

Pictures of your puppers at 7 or 8 weeks would be great also  

Breeders, when do you let your puppies go?


----------



## Pointgold

Surprisingly, there is a great deal of difference even in a week. As breeders, we watch and can track changes daily, even _hourly. _Confidence, socialization, physical skills - all are occuring very quickly are are markedly noticeable. 7 weeks would be the absolute minimum I let a puppy go, and if so, prefer it be with an experienced owner. 8-10 weeks is optimum. I know how hard it is waiting for a new puppy, but truly believe that the entire experience is better for both the puppy and the new owner if they are allowed to remain with littermates until that 8-10 week mark.


----------



## Sienna's Mom

We got Sienna at 7 weeks. We actually wanted her at 6 weeks because it coincided with Easter break, but the breeder said no- I hadn't realized that was too early at the time- for some reason I had heard differently growing up.
Here she is on her first day home:


----------



## Fransheska

ive heard that getting a puppy at 7 weeks leads to ALOT of nipping/biting issues because mom didnt teach them how to play nice. was that true with sienna?


----------



## beargroomer

not to hijack the thread, but i was going to ask the same question, too...

do they bond more to you and become more people-oriented than dog-oriented if they come home at 7 weeks rather than at 8 weeks?
i'm considering bringing home a puppy later and raising him to do therapy work with me, so i've been doing a lot of emailing back and forth with a wonderful GRF member who has an amazing therapy dog. he said his breeder was pretty adamant about the pup going home at 7 weeks for bonding... but i know the benefits for waiting until 8 weeks, so i'm torn on what to do.


----------



## Sienna's Mom

I'd have to say that we had a lot of play nipping issues with Sienna as a puppy and they are slowly getting better- BUT, that is not to say she was any different than any other puppy in this respect- Sienna is our first puppy as a family (and as adults LOL) We were inexperienced and probably not consistent enough.

Sienna was different from other pups in that the breeder told us she would follow HER around, and leave the rest of the litter- which is supposedly very unusual, usually the pups stick together more. The breeder was scaling down (and eventually closed down due to a divorce) and Sienna's mom had been just sold when we arrived to pick her up. So, yes, she is really a people dog, but I am thinking it can be circumstance and the personality of the dog.

Sienna still tries to play with us like we are another dog, but she has gotten a LOT better- she is definitely a cuddler- always has been.


----------



## Brady's mom

We brought Brady home at 8.5 weeks. He was still a fluffy ball of terror! Looking back I'm grateful for that extra week of peace and quiet.


----------



## Wiggum-er

We got Wiggum at 7 weeks. He's been an absolute delight!! In fact he has bonded so deeply with us that he will even leave his most prized possessions (toys, bones, treats) and come looking for us if we step away from the room. Our earlier pup was older (12 weeks) and we found that she was scared/nervous of new experiences. Everything that is supposed to scare pups doesn't seem to apply to our rascal... vacuum, thunder, lightning, blender.. he is okay with as long as we're there and he is "protecting us" by wagging his tail and barking at the miscreants. 

He doesn't chew any more than other pups his age. In fact with a little bitter apple he is completely gone off couches, wires and anything that isn't his toys for the most part. He isn't destructive at home even when left alone, all he wants to do is lie down on our throw or on our couch.

After his experience I would definitely go for a pup around the 7 week scale than older.


----------



## ErinJ

We got Cooper at nearly ten weeks, and he has been much easier than a lot of pups we know. He has been doing excellent with socialization and doesn't seem to have any separation issues yet.
Here he is on his first day home:


----------



## Bogart'sMom

I heard from my trainer that at 8 weeks old Pups go through a fear period also so one has to step lightly not to scare a pup for life in that time. So it might be better either to get the pup at 7 weeks old or wait until 9 weeks old to bring it home. Bogart was about 8 weeks old. If you have another dog to sozialise your pup with I wouldn't mind getting the pup at 7 weeks old.


----------



## josiebruin

*Any new opinions on age to bring puppy home?*

We have the option of 7 or 8 weeks to bring Josie home but no longer. Which should we pick?


----------



## Michele4

8 weeks, the later the better.


----------



## Barkr

I would go for 8wks. They so delicate at 7wks. Besides you will have her for along time,let her have her mom that extra wk. she is so sweet congratulions


----------



## goldenwarn

Hmmm lots to ponder!!!!!!

You all are giving me the teeny puppy bug!!!! We missed that with last as we got her at 4 months!!!! Which was great as she had already been to some puppy kindergarten and pretty much house trained lol!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M

Frankly I would go for 7 weeks if you have other dogs at home or friends who have dogs that are vaccinated and you can socialize your puppy with (but I would recommend that at any age you bring the puppy home).


----------



## SheetsSM

I would say it depends. When are the littermates going home? If they're all gone at 7 & you elect to wait til 8 what happens with your pup--it's not like at that point the mom is still interested in the pup. What has been the breeder's evaluation of the litter? Do they need that final 8th week? Does the breeder even know how to evaluate the litter? What kind of socialization is the pup receiving? Is the (and has the) breeder introducing the pups to various stimuli, crates, car rides or are the pups left in the whelping box day & night or in a kennel run?


----------



## Megora

8+ weeks would be better...


----------



## Tennyson

I'm picking my boy up this Saturday and it will be close to 9 weeks. 2 of his littermates are still with him as well as the mom and 4 adults. The breeder has impeccable qualities to be able to evaluate his situation. He's being socialized with both humans and dogs and responding very well. 
I have no worries or qualms as I trust her knowledge and experience with the breed explicitly.
He's coming to our home as a well adjusted pup.


----------



## jagmanbrg

We got Granger at 7 weeks, we wouldn't have been able to take as many days off a week later. I am with the others that 8+ would be optimum. I think he was a bit more mouthy then normal, not sure if another week would have fixed that. We didn't have any kind of seperation issues, we started crating immediately and he was fine with it.


----------



## TheZ's

We brought Zoe home between 7 and 8 weeks. I think it was closer to 7. As I recall, she was one of the first to leave the litter. Everything went very smoothly. She was very easy to house train . . . I think she was most of the way there when we got her and she wasn't particularly mouthy. She's always been very good with other dogs and people. Here she is shortly after we brought her home. She's our second Golden but we lost Zeke before she came to us.


----------



## dogloverforlife

We got our Lab at 7.5 weeks. We didn't have issues with nipping at all that I remember.
Here is the day after bringing her home.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan

8 or over if you have a really good breeder socializing the puppies. I am a big believer in the benefit of what mom and siblings can teach that puppy about bite inhibition and doggie manners.


----------



## Megora

Socialization is less of an issue for me... I think that generally your golden puppies if handled and socialized enough by the breeders are fairly ready to get the one-on-one worship in their own homes by 6-7 weeks. Especially if you have other dogs and there is a regular routine and preparedness going on in the new home. 

Our most anxious and fearful puppy came home at almost 12 weeks. He had never been off his home property and never been away from his mom and sibs. That poor little guy hid under a kitchen chair for hours until he slept off his fears, went outside, and discovered things weren't so bad after all. I'll never forget that that moment when he suddenly emerged from his shell - that was when my youngest sibs were throwing toys for him. And he went from this shy cowering puppy to this flash of gold chasing down those toys and running back with them. 

The thing I'm slightly concerned about with puppies younger than 8 weeks is the health. Even Bertie and his litter had a touch of coccidia around the 7-8 week mark. His breeder caught it and treated the entire litter and recommended we have a fecal done ASAP to make sure everything was good (it was). <- I brought him home when he was over 9 weeks. 

Our mouthiest puppy, btw, came home when he was 9 almost 10 weeks old.  There was this moment where Sammy was in my sister's bedroom and biting ankles and hands that came near him and puppy snarling (play-sassing, not aggression). We all told my oldest sister that he was ALL HERS to deal with. He became her complete heart dog.


----------



## Swampcollie

josiebruin said:


> We have the option of 7 or 8 weeks to bring Josie home but no longer. Which should we pick?


Well, it depends on the litter. Litters do not mature at the same rate so some are ready at seven weeks , others are not ready until eight or nine weeks. Each litter is different and you have to evaluate them to really know what is best for that particular litter. 

How old is your pup now?


----------



## Almighty Zeus

I got Zeus at 6 weeks and honestly can say that I am glad that I did. While he did have nipping issues he quickly stopped this problem and is even better now that he's lost all of his puppy teeth. I made it my goal to socialize him with as many people and dogs as possible from and early age and I believe this is what has contributed to his well mannered behavior. It was also a lot easier to train him when the time came around 8 weeks because there was already a strong bond. While many wouldn't recommend this I am very happy that I did even if it's a rare occasion.


----------



## Wenderwoman

Sienna's Mom said:


> I'd have to say that we had a lot of play nipping issues with Sienna as a puppy and they are slowly getting better- BUT, that is not to say she was any different than any other puppy in this respect- Sienna is our first puppy as a family (and as adults LOL) We were inexperienced and probably not consistent enough.
> 
> Sienna was different from other pups in that the breeder told us she would follow HER around, and leave the rest of the litter- which is supposedly very unusual, usually the pups stick together more. The breeder was scaling down (and eventually closed down due to a divorce) and Sienna's mom had been just sold when we arrived to pick her up. So, yes, she is really a people dog, but I am thinking it can be circumstance and the personality of the dog.
> 
> Sienna still tries to play with us like we are another dog, but she has gotten a LOT better- she is definitely a cuddler- always has been.


I got my puppy at 7 weeks too. My puppy is now about 4.5 months and this is pretty much my experience too. She was the only dog that came and just sat next to us and just watched the other dogs play with us. She was playful too but she would just sit down next to us for a bit too so that's why I picked her. She's somewhat nippy but I don't think that's unusual for a puppy and we only have to worry when she is excited. We taught her bite inhibition and unless she is excited, she watches her bite and you'll rarely get a painful bite. Though I do have a disclaimer... my boyfriend would use his hands to play with her. He would like tap the sides of her face and head so that she would chase his hands around and try to catch them. Now he is the only one she doesn't seem to control her bite with as much and she will sometimes still try to "catch" his hands in a playful way. Anyway, she's started teething and the nipping seems to be decreasing a little. Socially, she's a VERY friendly dog and really loves people.


----------



## MercyMom

Fransheska said:


> ive heard that getting a puppy at 7 weeks leads to ALOT of nipping/biting issues because mom didnt teach them how to play nice. was that true with sienna?


I know that this is an old thread, but since it apparently has been bumped up, I wanted to share my 2 cents. I brought home my Mercy at 7 weeks, two days day shy of 8 weeks. The breeder wanted her puppies to go home at 7 weeks, due to the fear period. I did not agree with this. Her brother was picked up on the same day as her right before our appointment, so at least she was not alone in the pen during her last night. I suspect that the mother was taken away early and sent back to the co-breeder after the pups were weaned. I purposely waited until the last possible day to pick Mercy up to minimize any difficulties. Now Mercy uncontrollably mouths me! I don't think she was taught to not bite by her mother. She dislikes being handled to do difficult things like squirting ear cleanser in her ears, cutting mats our of her hair, taking her to her sleep area, buckling her harness etc., and she lets us know this by mouthing. She mouths me to show discomfort and distrust. I am trying to improve our relationship. I do everything I can to make things positive for her. I admit my patience is thinner than I'd like for it to be. My goal is for Mercy is to be a therapy dog, perhaps even a Delta dog, but I am afraid that certain things bother her like sudden movements of objects. I accidently dropped an empty box on her the day after I brought her home during her fear period. :doh: She yelped in fear. I've regretted that mistake ever since. I have been working with her to desensitize her and build her confidence ever since. I've also gotten her quick like three times! No wonder she mouths me when I clip her nails.:no: Siggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## josiebruin

*Decided on 7 weeks*

Thanks everyone for your advice. We decided to take her home early (this weekend) because most of her brothers and sisters are leaving early. This breeder isn't as good as we thought and we're worried about her socialization with her siblings gone but we already feel committed to this little girl. We have a mini dachshund at home that will put her in her place pretty fast. We have plenty more dogs to socialize her with. I took my dachshund home at 7 weeks and she was nippy too but when we got a second 9-week old dachshund two weeks later that bit her right back and that stopped it. Thanks all!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Bentley came home at 6 weeks. If he had stayed there he would have been all alone because mom had no access to the puppies and all his siblings were leaving that day so I brought him home. We didn't have any problem at all but I think having Ky here helped that. She treated him like he was her puppy, probably more than his real mom ever had the chance to do


----------



## --MJ--

I got indie at 7 weeks & 3 days(she's only 9.5 weeks just now) she's been great but the first week she was really quiet. She is quite mouthy but I don't know if that's just a gr pup thing in general 
Pics of her first day













She has grew so much in just 2weeks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

